# Carbon Rahmen 3k oder 12k ??



## trend4you (4. April 2007)

was ist der unterschied zwischen einen 3k und 12k carbon rahmen ?


----------



## D.S. (4. April 2007)

9k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trend4you (4. April 2007)

alles klar !


----------



## DeathMagick (4. April 2007)

12K= 12000 Filamente/Roving, bedeutet dass 12000 einzelne Carbonfasern in einem Strang (Roving) zusammengefasst sind.


----------



## trend4you (4. April 2007)

was ist besser ?


----------



## DeathMagick (4. April 2007)

Das hat nicht sehr viel zu sagen. Das 3K-Gewebe ist einfach feiner "gestrickt", da die Rovings eben 4x dünner sind, weil eben nur 3000 einzelne Fäden vorhanden. Ist eher eine Handhabungssache beim Laminieren, und optischer Grund. Ausschlaggebender sind die Gramm/qm, je weniger, desto dünner natürlich das Gewebe, und somit mehr Möglichkeiten mit den Faserrichtungen zu variieren, um auf das gleiche Gewicht zu kommen wie ein Gewebe mit mehr Gramm/qm.


----------



## DeathMagick (4. April 2007)

Ok, muss zugeben, dass die Gramm/qm natürlich auch von der Rovingdicke abhängen. Also weniger K = wenig Gramm/qm.


----------



## Hugo (4. April 2007)

nichtg zwangsweise...rovings sind nicht kreisrund.

derzeit is 12k sehr angesagt, aber eher aus optischen denn aus technischen gründen


----------



## DeathMagick (4. April 2007)

Naja, dass Rovings kreisrund sind hab ich nicht behauptet. Die Querschnittsgeometrie ist da unerheblich. Aber eine gewisse Dicke, egal welche Form, werden diese ja haben, oder?


----------



## Hugo (4. April 2007)

nö....kommt drauf an wie platt sie gedrückt werden.

1k gewebe und 12k gewebe kann das gleiche flächengewicht haben...wenn die rovings gleich "dick" sind und nur unterschiedl. breit ändert das nix am flächengewicht


----------



## trend4you (4. April 2007)

also ist die steifigkeit gleich nur optisch ein unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (4. April 2007)

ich denk mal das kommt darauf an, wer es wie gut verarbeite


----------



## ibis (5. April 2007)

trend4you schrieb:


> also ist die steifigkeit gleich nur optisch ein unterschied.



bei der steifigkeit spielt auch noch die matrix eine rolle und natürlich wie und wo wieviele matten verlegt worden sind


----------



## matt017 (5. April 2007)

Bei gleicher Verarbeitung ist es in der Praxis so, dass mit feineren Rovings eine höhere Festigkeit und Steifigkeit erreicht wird. Aber den Vorteil in Zahlen auszudrücken ist wohl eher schwierig, kommt ja auch auf's Bauteil an...


----------



## Hugo (5. April 2007)

das is falsch

je schmaler die rovings desto öfter kreuzen sie sich, je mehr kreuzungen desto mehr "knicke" sind in den rovings und die sind "ungut" deshalb ist in der theorie das "dicke, breitere" gewebe fester


----------



## matt017 (7. April 2007)

@ Hugo
Na ja, man muss wahrscheinlich das Verarbeitungsverfahren bzw. die verwendeten Halbzeuge in die Aussage, ob dicker oder dünner Roving besser ist, einbeziehen. 
Meine Aussage bezog sich auf Wickelverfahren, und da sind dünnere Rovings sehr wohl besser als dicke.

Und bei Gewebe muss man ja auch bedenken, dass sich dickere Rovings zwar seltner kreuzen als dünne, aber dafür sind die "ungute Knicke" auch größer (der Umweg ist sozusagen größer).


----------

